# What to do w/ tank after a fish dies



## artgalnj (Jun 27, 2009)

So my angelfish died this morning. I had him in a 20g tank (by himself) for the last 2 weeks where I was medicating him. I don't really know what he had, I think it was swim bladder that progressed into secondary issues. At any rate, I would like to keep the tank up and running and perhaps use it as a quarantine tank for new fish. Is there something I'm supposed to do in the ways of cleaning the tank and/or filter? I don't want to risk getting new fish sick.


----------



## SinCrisis (Aug 7, 2008)

Dose with a broad spectrum med, and then preform a full water change.


----------



## MoneyMitch (Aug 3, 2009)

^ exactly what i would do, might even want to do a good size w/c before the med. remember to take out any carbon before you med the tank. Money


----------



## artgalnj (Jun 27, 2009)

Thank you both for the advice. The curent filter doesn't have carbon in it (I removed it while treating the sick fish). What do you consider a broad spectrum med? Maracyn? I was medicating the fish with a combo of Maracyn & Maracyn 2. I have some left over.

Thank you again for the info. I knew there had to be a way of doing this without ripping the whole tank apart.


----------



## Lupin (Aug 2, 2006)

If it were me, I'd simply clean the tank all over and use 10% bleach solution or potassium permanganate.


----------



## aunt kymmie (Jun 2, 2008)

Lupin said:


> If it were me, I'd simply clean the tank all over and use 10% bleach solution or potassium permanganate.


Good old potassium permanganate. It kills EVERYTHING. It will also stain permeable items and surfaces purple so caution should be used. I wear medical gloves when using it and in the future will try to avoid spilling it on my front porch. :roll:


----------



## artgalnj (Jun 27, 2009)

The coop near me sells potassium permanganate but I have to buy 5 lbs for $25.00, I really don't want to spend that much to clean the tank (and I don't want everything to turn purple, although I think purple is a nice color ). I also have live plants in the tank and I would hate to throw them out or kill them when cleaning with bleach. 

Someone told me that hydrogen peroxide will kill everything including the beneficial bacteria in the filter. Is that true and if so could I run that through my tank?


----------



## SinCrisis (Aug 7, 2008)

well peroxide would probably kill your plants...


----------



## MoneyMitch (Aug 3, 2009)

just use a bleach solution as the guy above mentioned. then after you have let it run for a day or so put ur plants and filter inserts back in and throw in some water conditioner and boom ur ready for a fresh start. Money


----------



## aunt kymmie (Jun 2, 2008)

Yes, a bleach solution is good, and a heck of alot cheaper than the "purple" stuff I use. 
Your plants will do fine in a bucket temporarily. I have pulled my plants, but them in a five gallon bucket with water, a heater and a light fixture sitting securely across the top of the bucket. You may not need to go that far but I had to keep my plants in a bucket for two weeks, entirely for another reason.


----------



## artgalnj (Jun 27, 2009)

Thanks everyone. Well, I broke the tank down yesterday and spent a few hours "cleaning". Now I know why smart people keep empty tanks (w/ no gravel or decorations) for qt!!!! I cleaned everything with bleach and gave the plants a couple of minutes in the bleach dip too. If they die, I'll just replace them. I didn't have too many plants anyway. 

I was going to put the tank away, but then I changed my mind (as we women like to do) and I decided to set it up again. I had a bag of pool filter sand set aside that I never used, so I think I'll give it a try in this tank. So I'm off to the races with setting up ANOTHER tank (this time its only 20g). Plus I have a completely empty 10g that I can use as a qt should I ever need it again. No gravel or decorations next time either ;-).


----------



## MoneyMitch (Aug 3, 2009)

cleaning a tank sucks but very necessary after a major catastrophic event  (big words make me smart). i have a like big storage tub with nothing but water a lid a hole cut so a strip light can get through and a powerhead filter. thats it, having a qt will save you sooo much headache and MONEYYYYYY. make sure you wash your sand though i put a tut up a few days ago. i suggest you take a look so you have a place to start


----------

